# Sticky  Anonymous Suicide Lifelines - 1-800-273-8255



## ThoughtOnFire

1-800-273-8255









Home







suicidepreventionlifeline.org































Lifeline Chat and Text


Lifeline Chat and Text is a service of the 988 Suicide & Crisis Lifeline (formerly known as the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline), connecting individuals with crisis counselors for emotional support and other services via web chat or SMS texting. All chat centers in the Lifeline network are...




suicidepreventionlifeline.org


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

International suicide hotlines:

http://www.suicide.org/international-suicide-hotlines.html

Crisis hotlines by country:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_suicide_crisis_lines


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Suicide Prevention Lifeline *Chat Link*:

http://chat.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/GetHelp/LifelineChat.aspx


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------



## ThoughtOnFire

*1-800-273-8255









Home







suicidepreventionlifeline.org




*


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Lifeline Chat and Text


Lifeline Chat and Text is a service of the 988 Suicide & Crisis Lifeline (formerly known as the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline), connecting individuals with crisis counselors for emotional support and other services via web chat or SMS texting. All chat centers in the Lifeline network are...




suicidepreventionlifeline.org


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Home







suicidepreventionlifeline.org













Lifeline Chat and Text


Lifeline Chat and Text is a service of the 988 Suicide & Crisis Lifeline (formerly known as the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline), connecting individuals with crisis counselors for emotional support and other services via web chat or SMS texting. All chat centers in the Lifeline network are...




suicidepreventionlifeline.org


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------



## ThoughtOnFire

*1-800-273-8255*


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------

